# ubisoft uplay greift noch ins System ein und ist nicht restlos entfernbar?



## franz455 (23. Januar 2013)

Irgendwo hatte ich definitiv aufgeschnappt, dass ubisoft uplay im Gegensatz zu Steam,
stark ins System eingreift und auch (Vorsicht Paranoia) spionieren / zu viele persönliche Informationen übermitteln soll.
Ist das noch aktuell bzw.kann das jemand widerlegen?

Ist uplay nach der normalen Deinstallation und regedit restlos vom System entfernt,
ohne z.B.beim Netzwerkadapter bleibend eingegriffen zu haben?


----------



## Shona (23. Januar 2013)

franz455 schrieb:


> dass ubisoft uplay im Gegensatz zu Steam, stark ins System eingreift


Der, der das geschrieben hat hat keine Ahnung von Steam^^ Es steht schon in den Datenschutzrechtlinien das Steam daten übermittel und auch wenn nötig an dritte weiter gibt...

UNd zu deiner Frage ansich solle Uplay nach einer Deinstallation weg sein, bei mir war es sogar so das es sich schon selbst gelöscht hat nachdem ich ein Uplay Spiel deinstalliert habe aber noch andere drauf hatte. So musste ich es nochmals installieren


----------



## Dartwurst (23. Januar 2013)

Steam hat die gleiche Sammelwut wie alle anderen auch.
Zur deinstalation nutze ich den Revo Uninstaller. Damit sollte sich alles restlos entfernen lassen.


----------

